# Hedgehogs can have Christmas, too!



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey, so I want to get Walter something special to give him on Christmas Day! But I doubt whatever I decide on he won't actually like or acknowledge. I was wondering what you guys are planning on doing for your hedgies for the Holidays!?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I celebrate both birthdays and Christmas with Lily, and usually get her some new toys and treats, or things she/I need for her care. For her birthday this year, she got a handful of exploring toys that I could hide treats in or around in her cage. I made her a little baby food/wet cat food cake too, though it didn't turn out too well. :lol: For Christmas this year, she's getting a mortar/pestle so I can easily grind her kibble up (she's on a soft food diet now), and a bike pedometer that I can set up on her wheel to see how much she runs. I might buy her a melon bowl as a special treat too, she loves watermelon, cantaloupe, and honeydew.


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm definitely planning on celebrating his birthday but he won't be one until June 12th  I'm still trying to find out what kind of treats he likes, so far i've only been able to get him to eat Wellness Indulgence packets, Grammy's Pot Pie wet food, potatoes, green beans, turkey & turnips ( I let him celebrate Thanksgiving with us by saving him some food while we cooked dinner & giving it to him later that night)  He refuses to eat mealworms or crickets but I got the dried ones before I knew they were bad for them and I recently got the mealies in a can but havent opened them yet. :/ &he rarely plays with any of his toys, I have a ping pong ball, a dixie cup, a PVC pipe that he only runs through because the other way around there is too much stuff in the way, a dryer vent hose that he usually just sleeps in or climbs down if I put him in the second part of the cage & a digbox that I made out of a empty tissue box & aquarium rocks that I put kibble in which im super surprised that he acknowledged. LOL, sorry for rambling. I just cant decide what to try next. I also have a KONG kitty toy that I've put kibble in but the hole is big enough where he doesnt need to push it around to get it out. hahahahah


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would try live mealies, they usually like those better. And while freeze-dried crickets are a no-no, if you get live ones and just stick the bag into the freezer, you can feed them that way. I used to freeze them and hide them around Lily's toys to encourage her to explore her cage. If you keep mealies long enough that they turn into the pupae or "aliens" as we call them, you can hide those too, since they won't go walking off. Or, maybe you can keep milk jug caps and put small dollops of the foods he likes in them, like the wet food, Wellness Indulgence meat (one of Lily's favorites too), or fruits/veggies. Baby food works too, and often got Lily to try new fruits/veggies if I mixed them up with a meat baby food. Then you can put the milk caps in different areas around the cage to encourage him to find his food.


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

Aah, yes, I've been meaning to pick up baby food, too! I don't know if I can do the live mealies or crickets :roll: bugs really creep me out & id feel horrible killing them, (i know, im pathetic). I didn't even do the turkey, I'm a vegetarian so he's lucky we live with family and I was able to steal a little meat for him. hahah I'm also trying to find things to put in the second layer of his cage to encourage him to go up there on his own but I thought it was bigger until I tried to put stuff in it. I was thinking about getting the flying saucer wheel since he uses his CSBW so much.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, Normany doesn't play with toys so apart from extra snuggles the little guy is also getting as much turkey as he can eat since he goes absolutely bonkers for the stuff.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love hearing what you are surprising your little ones with for Christmas and birthdays!


----------



## luvbeingahedgiemommy (Dec 20, 2011)

My daughter had Gracie's stocking bought along with some new toy's even before we had her home, LOL!! So, more balls and toys it is  !!


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

my boyfriend and I took Berko and Puddin to Petco to pick out their Hanukkah presents. Berko and I picked out a crinkle tunnel while my boyfriend and puddin (total daddys girl) picked out a hammock thing that I rigged in her cage. but they both have stockings with little tennis balls with bells in them too.  besides that they have all my attention since college is on break and my bf works in retail


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I bought Milly new fleece for Christmas and I'm going to have a new liner made for her.  It'll be a bit late because I don't want to order anything from Nikki during the holiday season, but Milly won't even notice :lol: I also got her some new wet cat food and I'll get her a new batch of mealworms next week.


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a larger cage for my hedgehog  HE LOVES IT!


----------

